# Fonctionnement Apple Watch



## Gwen09876 (26 Août 2020)

Bonjour,

J’envisage d’acheter l’apple watch, mais j’aimerais avoir toutes les informations avant ça, merci d’avance a ceux qui répondront.
Peut on envoyer des messages et effectuer des appels avec la montre lorsque l’iPhone est à proximité, alors qu’il n’y a pas de carte SIM dans la montre ?
Mon problème est que mon opérateur est Bouygues et ne fait pas de carte SIM pour les Apple Watch, alors est ce que sans ça je peux avoir accès à toutes les fonctions que proposent la montre ?
Merci à tout ceux qui répondront ☺️


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2020)

Bonjour,

Avec liPhone a proximité , vous pouvez recevoir et passer des appels , envoyer et recevoir des sms , sans le moindre soucis


----------



## Gwen09876 (26 Août 2020)

Merci beaucoup ☺️


----------

